# My progress



## Cooltony (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Everyone, Started Training 4 Months ago. Seriously.

Over Night my lifestyle changed.. I have always been small, after hitting the club scene for a few years i decided that i had had enough of Bordering on the 9 and a half / 10 stone mark for long enough.. I am in an area which is very body conscious (South Wales) Many of my Friends associates use and abuse Steriods.. I used to train before but due to Negative aspects such as not eating right and Too many Long weekends 'on it' i never saw gains.. I stopped going out.. Got my diet Right and started to see gains in weight which to be honest was more thrilling than seeing actual muscle gains.. due to my small frame.

Here is a picture of my roughly 6 Months ago.










Here i am 10 Stone.

Since then with eating a balanced diet which i still think could be better, the more serious i have got at my new found hobby. I have sucessfully cut out on recreational drugs and limited my alchohol intake to at least once a week and im drinking less. I have 6 Meals a day Using various Protein powders.. Gold Standard Through the day. and Monster Mass with Milk Before bed. ( i still feel my Eating can be improved.)

And now the help.

I started Training and Yes maybe i should have given it Longer natural but reverting back to my area and my Gym and Being a conscious person, it didn't take long before i had some.

I started on a course of The 'Methandrobal' Red Lion pharmacy Tablets which i started to see gains with. After Finishing the course ( Not fully understanding the dangers really but i am slowly beginning to wise up to understand and not to 'abuse') I did a course Of Test Eth. 250, 2Mil a week for 8 weeks. I came off for 4 weeks but did not use anything to Kick Start my Testosterone. I lost some Gains but not alot due to my strict eating (forcing myself) and still train hard (again Forcing myself) I went back to start on the Test Eth 250, did 3 weeks and Was forced to start using Amomass 400 due to certain reasons of supply, I have been on Amomass 400 for a further three weeks, that again is at 2 mil.

Now, Don't shoot me, I am not an expert.. I try to read and understand before i do. Any advice would be welcome.. Lets face it Advice is the only way to knowledge.. I like to think i am doing better than most of the lads in the gym which quite happily Eat Crap, Drink Crap, Take Crap, Inject recklessly. I have Been taking Steriods For 3 months.

Now.

I am 21. 11 Stone 10, and 5'8.

My plan is too bulk to at least a further stone, (i Seem to have hit a wall at the moment.) And then cut back during the summer months. Thus repeating Process.

Here are i am.





































I have not trained since Last Friday. (It's Tuesday today) Not that, That makes a difference.

Comments and criticism welcome

(as in if anyone wants to right my a dietary plan)

Thanks Cooltony.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Looks like you were/are on the right track.

Your gains have stopped? Try increasing the clean calories in your diet mate, add in some EFA's for quick, easy, clean calories with some of your meals, I reckon it will kickstart your growth, but remember, the body grows in spurts, if you've put a lot on this year then the gains will begin to petter out, but try upping the cals, its nearly always the problem, you need to eat the amount of calories for the weight you want to be.

You wanted to be 12st and eat to get there, now you need to eat like you want to be 14st, even if your quite at that weight.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Probably time to stop taking gear now and PCT, meanwhile re-approach training and diet, perhaps get one of the experts on here to give you specific advice. You shouldn't be taking gear at your size, you could easily get that big natty (and bigger) - all you have done is wasted some potential. Don't get me wrong now, your before and after pics are great, and i commend you for getting your life in order, but you can see that you are holding water (look at your face) - 3 months on gear for a first cycle and different compounds... taper down now and PCT, it won't be nice to see some gains fall off - but lets face it alot of your gains are fluid.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Cooltony (Sep 27, 2007)

megatron said:


> but you can see that you are holding water (look at your face) - 3 months on gear for a first cycle and different compounds... taper down now and PCT, it won't be nice to see some gains fall off - but lets face it alot of your gains are fluid.
> 
> Just my opinion.


Opinion Taken aboard, I did have a PCT sort of, of 4 weeks.. i havent been fully on for 3 months straight.. but i suppose thats irrelevant?

What do you suggest?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

IF I were you... I would come off the gear PCT and focus on my diet for another year at least. You say that you are taking in alot of whey protiens, a sign that your diet needs work imo. I think you should aim for 13 stone natty, simply otherwise nearly all your gains are from gear; meaning they will fall away. Not to mention that your supporting tendons & joints are most likely not strong enough for the fast muscle being piled onto them - imo high risk of injury.

It won't be fun loosing some muscle and gaining it bac slowly, but in the long run it ill preserve your health and when you do start the gear again down the road - it will be far more worth it.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

can you post up your actual meal plan.. all i see is shakes?

cheers.


----------



## Cooltony (Sep 27, 2007)

Wake up.

I don't have breakfast, i know i should but i just can't eat alot in the mornings.

8.15 Protein Shake (Gold Standard) 2 Bananas.

9.15 Turkey sandwhich, Brown bread.

12.00 1 whole cooked chicken, Boiled pasta which is flavoured with bits onion and Sweetcorn.

2.15 Jacket Potato with Tuna No mayo.

3.00 Protein Shake (gold standard)

5.15 ravioli

6.00 to 7.00 Training.

7.15 Protein Shake Gold standard

8.15 Chicken or Steak or Lamb, Boiled Potatos and Brown rice.

Somewhere here between 10 and 12 if i can be Bothered to make boild some pasta, Dolmio sauce for flavour.

12 ish, Monster max... the 52grams of protein in a serving 4scoop with milk before bed. (or at least as much i can drink before feeling too bloated.)


----------



## Cooltony (Sep 27, 2007)

4.5 litres of water a day. Because i've always drank regardless.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Seperated at birth?


----------



## Cooltony (Sep 27, 2007)

PARAMANIAC said:


> Seperated at birth?


Fcking LOL!

I've been compared over the internet to that bloke off lost, you know the addict who played in a band.

Never Danny Dyer.

'Well naughty'


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Spitting image Tony!

and thats some appetite you got there!

brekky aside(porridge and whey-get it down ya) cant see growth being a problem.

Best wishes


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Ah ok well thats not bad i spose, plenty food anyway.

Keep eating and training hard, do sensible cycles and you will be huge in a couple years.

Enjoy it bud


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

physique looks better

cool tats

but need to pull your trousers up sonny


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Good progress mate, like the booyakasha hand gesture as well!


----------



## bigden (Jul 16, 2007)

lol looks well like danny in that pic, anyhoo good progress man


----------

